# Clownfish?



## Apollo1 (May 23, 2009)

what kind of tank/water do you need for these fish?
ive just bought the Fluval EDGE fish tank from PAH its 23l, with pump and filter,i do plan on getting a heater tomoz! is this ok for clown fish?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Clownfish (from the family Pomacentridae) require tropical marine conditions, this entails the addition of a special, marine-grade salt to provide the conditions required.

However it goes way beyond adding salt. Is this your first venture into the world of fishkeeping? If so then Clownfish are a bad starting point, as they are quite demanding of experience and resources (particularly cash). I certainly wouldn't recommend a 23 litre tank for keeping these fish. The reasoning behind this is because Clownfish come from an environment that hardly ever changes chemically. In the confines of a small aquarium it is very hard to keep these chemical parameters (i.e pH, salinity, nutrients) stable, especially for a beginner.

I would suggest leaving marine fish alone for the time being and stick to freshwater species until you become more experienced. Remember that the tank will need to be cycled fishlessly and you will need extras such as a gravel siphon, buckets and a test kit.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

My sister has a marine tank and they do seem very difficult to keep and the fish are very expensive too. She has got two clownfish - Nemo fish I call them. :laugh:


----------



## Rhiannan (Jun 16, 2009)

I echo what has been said above, if this is your first fish keeping venture - don't go for marine fish. It doesn't sound like your tank is meant for marine, just a small freshwater tank.

I've kept fish for years now and after years of Discus, we decided to get a nano tank and keep a couple of small marine fish and corals. It is a lot more complex then fresh water and cost us ALOT of money, for a tiny nano tank we must have spent a good £500 on all the bits and bobs you need.

My best suggestion is to go ahead and buy a heater, then you can keep some nice colourful tropical fish. 1st thing - you MUST let the filter cycle first. This means having your tank running with nothing in it - no fish at all - for about a month or so.
Read up about it on the net, plenty of info about starting a tank.

Once you've done that, gradually add some fish. You won't be able to keep many in that little tank. Maybe some guppies or neons, comething bright


----------



## Apollo1 (May 23, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> Clownfish (from the family Pomacentridae) require tropical marine conditions, this entails the addition of a special, marine-grade salt to provide the conditions required.
> 
> However it goes way beyond adding salt. Is this your first venture into the world of fishkeeping? If so then Clownfish are a bad starting point, as they are quite demanding of experience and resources (particularly cash). I certainly wouldn't recommend a 23 litre tank for keeping these fish. The reasoning behind this is because Clownfish come from an environment that hardly ever changes chemically. In the confines of a small aquarium it is very hard to keep these chemical parameters (i.e pH, salinity, nutrients) stable, especially for a beginner.
> 
> I would suggest leaving marine fish alone for the time being and stick to freshwater species until you become more experienced. Remember that the tank will need to be cycled fishlessly and you will need extras such as a gravel siphon, buckets and a test kit.


HI thanks for that, im going to take your advice, really appreciate it


----------

